# James River salt/brackish line



## hamlet

Any one know where in the James River the water stops being salt and turns brackish?

Is it still mainly salt in the area where the Chickahominy joins in?


----------



## Bass_n_around

*the james is brackish*

its more on the fresh water side not salt theres larg and smallmouth bass there self explanatory


----------



## c.story

i think the state fall line is at college creek. don't quote me on that though.


----------



## ketch69

The line where the fishing liscense changes from fresh to salt is a line conecting College Creek and Hog Island I think. Is that what you want to know? 


Dean


----------



## Semper Fi

I don't quite know if there really is a definate line for salt/brackish being as how both the Chick and James are affected by the tide coming of the bay/ocean. Here is the explanation from the DGIF website. James River: A line connecting Hog Point on Hog Island (Surry County) and the downstream point of the mouth of College Creek (James City County). Anything above this line is freshwater liscense, anything below, saltwater liscense.


----------



## hamlet

yes that's the question, and thanks for the replies


----------



## Rockpile Angler

i have caught spot and croaker at the route 5 bridge in a cast net


----------

